# Amrit Bani



## spnadmin (Dec 23, 2008)

YouTube - Bhai Joginder Singh Riaar - Amrit Bani Har Har Teri

ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
majh mehala 5 ||
Maajh, Fifth Mehl:
​ 
ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਬਾਣੀ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਤੇਰੀ ॥ 
anmrith banee har har thaeree ||
The Word of Your Bani, Lord, is Ambrosial Nectar.

ਸੁਣਿ ਸੁਣਿ ਹੋਵੈ ਪਰਮ ਗਤਿ ਮੇਰੀ ॥ 
sun sun hovai param gath maeree ||
Hearing it again and again, I am elevated to the supreme heights.

ਜਲਨਿ ਬੁਝੀ ਸੀਤਲੁ ਹੋਇ ਮਨੂਆ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਕਾ ਦਰਸਨੁ ਪਾਏ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥ 
jalan bujhee seethal hoe manooa sathigur ka dharasan paeae jeeo ||1||
The burning within me has been extinguished, and my mind has been cooled and soothed, by the Blessed Vision of the True Guru. ||1||

ਸੂਖੁ ਭਇਆ ਦੁਖੁ ਦੂਰਿ ਪਰਾਨਾ ॥ 
sookh bhaeia dhukh dhoor parana ||
Happiness is obtained, and sorrow runs far away,

ਸੰਤ ਰਸਨ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਵਖਾਨਾ ॥ 
santh rasan har nam vakhana ||
when the Saints chant the Lord's Name.
  
ਜਲ ਥਲ ਨੀਰਿ ਭਰੇ ਸਰ ਸੁਭਰ ਬਿਰਥਾ ਕੋਇ ਨ ਜਾਏ ਜੀਉ ॥੨॥ 
jal thhal neer bharae sar subhar birathha koe n jaeae jeeo ||2||
The sea, the dry land, and the lakes are filled with the Water of the Lord's Name; no place is left empty. ||2||
  
ਦਇਆ ਧਾਰੀ ਤਿਨਿ ਸਿਰਜਨਹਾਰੇ ॥ 
dhaeia dhharee thin sirajaneharae ||
The Creator has showered His Kindness;
  
ਜੀਅ ਜੰਤ ਸਗਲੇ ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਰੇ ॥ 
jeea janth sagalae prathiparae ||
He cherishes and nurtures all beings and creatures.

ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨ ਕਿਰਪਾਲ ਦਇਆਲਾ ਸਗਲੇ ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਿ ਅਘਾਏ ਜੀਉ ॥੩॥ 
miharavan kirapal dhaeiala sagalae thripath aghaeae jeeo ||3||
He is Merciful, Kind and Compassionate. All are satisfied and fulfilled through Him. ||3||
  
ਵਣੁ ਤ੍ਰਿਣੁ ਤ੍ਰਿਭਵਣੁ ਕੀਤੋਨੁ ਹਰਿਆ ॥ 
van thrin thribhavan keethon haria ||
The woods, the meadows and the three worlds are rendered green.
  
          ਕਰਣਹਾਰਿ ਖਿਨ ਭੀਤਰਿ ਕਰਿਆ ॥ 
karanehar khin bheethar karia ||
The Doer of all did this in an instant.
  
ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਤਿਸੈ ਅਰਾਧੇ ਮਨ ਕੀ ਆਸ ਪੁਜਾਏ ਜੀਉ ॥੪॥੨੩॥੩੦॥ 
guramukh naanak thisai aradhhae man kee as pujaeae jeeo ||4||23||30||
As Gurmukh, Nanak meditates on the One who fulfills the desires of the mind. ||4||23||30||​


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 23, 2008)

YouTube - Amrit Bani - Bhai Maninder Singh Ji (Srinagar Wale)
 
ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਬਾਣੀ ਉਚਰਾ ਹਰਿ ਜਸੁ ਮਿਠਾ ਲਾਗੈ ਤੇਰਾ ਭਾਣਾ ਰਾਮ ॥ 
 anmrith baanee oucharaa har jas mithaa laagai thaeraa bhaanaa raam ||
 I speak the Ambrosial Words of the Guru's Bani, praising the Lord. Your Will is sweet to me, Lord.​  
ਕਰਿ ਦਇਆ ਮਇਆ ਗੋਪਾਲ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਕੋਇ ਨਾਹੀ ਤੁਝ ਬਿਨਾ ॥ 
 kar dhaeiaa maeiaa gopaal gobindh koe naahee thujh binaa ||
 Show kindness and compassion, O Sustainer of the Word, Lord of the Universe; without You, I have no other.

ਸਮਰਥ ਅਗਥ ਅਪਾਰ ਪੂਰਨ ਜੀਉ ਤਨੁ ਧਨੁ ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਮਨਾ ॥ 
 samarathh agathh apaar pooran jeeo than dhhan thumh manaa ||
 Almighty, sublime, infinite, perfect Lord - my soul, body, wealth and mind are Yours.

 ਮੂਰਖ ਮੁਗਧ ਅਨਾਥ ਚੰਚਲ ਬਲਹੀਨ ਨੀਚ ਅਜਾਣਾ ॥ 
 moorakh mugadhh anaathh chanchal baleheen neech ajaanaa ||
 I am foolish, stupid, masterless, fickle, powerless, lowly and ignorant.

 ਬਿਨਵੰਤਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਰਣਿ ਤੇਰੀ ਰਖਿ ਲੇਹੁ ਆਵਣ ਜਾਣਾ ॥੧॥ 
 binavanth naanak saran thaeree rakh laehu aavan jaanaa ||1||
 Prays Nanak, I seek Your Sanctuary - please save me from coming and going in reincarnation. ||1||

Forum members, humbly if I left out something from the shabad as sung, please let me know by pm. This was hard to find in the Amrit Keertan Gutka. Thank you.​


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 23, 2008)

OPEN mp3 FILE AT THIS LINK



ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੩ ॥ 
majh mehala 3 ||
Maajh, Third Mehl:
  1 

ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਬਾਣੀ ਗੁਰ ਕੀ ਮੀਠੀ ॥ 
anmrith banee gur kee meethee ||
The Nectar of the Guru's Bani is very sweet.
  

ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਵਿਰਲੈ ਕਿਨੈ ਚਖਿ ਡੀਠੀ ॥ 
guramukh viralai kinai chakh ddeethee ||
Rare are the Gurmukhs who see and taste it.
  

ਅੰਤਰਿ ਪਰਗਾਸੁ ਮਹਾ ਰਸੁ ਪੀਵੈ ਦਰਿ ਸਚੈ ਸਬਦੁ ਵਜਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੧॥ 
anthar paragas meha ras peevai dhar sachai sabadh vajavania ||1||
The Divine Light dawns within, and the supreme essence is found. In the True Court, the Word of the Shabad vibrates. ||1||
  

ਹਉ ਵਾਰੀ ਜੀਉ ਵਾਰੀ ਗੁਰ ਚਰਣੀ ਚਿਤੁ ਲਾਵਣਿਆ ॥ 
ho varee jeeo varee gur charanee chith lavania ||
I am a sacrifice, my soul is a sacrifice, to those who focus their consciousness on the Guru's Feet.
  

ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਹੈ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਸਰੁ ਸਾਚਾ ਮਨੁ ਨਾਵੈ ਮੈਲੁ ਚੁਕਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
sathigur hai anmrith sar sacha man navai mail chukavania ||1|| rehao ||
The True Guru is the True Pool of Nectar; bathing in it, the mind is washed clean of all filth. ||1||Pause||
  

ਤੇਰਾ ਸਚੇ ਕਿਨੈ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ 
thaera sachae kinai anth n paeia ||
Your limits, O True Lord, are not known to anyone.
  

ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦਿ ਕਿਨੈ ਵਿਰਲੈ ਚਿਤੁ ਲਾਇਆ ॥ 
gur parasadh kinai viralai chith laeia ||
Rare are those who, by Guru's Grace, focus their consciousness on You.
  

ਤੁਧੁ ਸਾਲਾਹਿ ਨ ਰਜਾ ਕਬਹੂੰ ਸਚੇ ਨਾਵੈ ਕੀ ਭੁਖ ਲਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੨॥ 
thudhh salahi n raja kabehoon sachae navai kee bhukh lavania ||2||
Praising You, I am never satisfied; such is the hunger I feel for the True Name. ||2||
  

ਏਕੋ ਵੇਖਾ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਬੀਆ ॥ 
eaeko vaekha avar n beea ||
I see only the One, and no other.
  

ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦੀ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਪੀਆ ॥ 
gur parasadhee anmrith peea ||
By Guru's Grace, I drink in the Ambrosial Nectar.
  

ਗੁਰ ਕੈ ਸਬਦਿ ਤਿਖਾ ਨਿਵਾਰੀ ਸਹਜੇ ਸੂਖਿ ਸਮਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੩॥ 
gur kai sabadh thikha nivaree sehajae sookh samavania ||3||
My thirst is quenched by the Word of the Guru's Shabad; I am absorbed in intuitive peace and poise. ||3||
  

ਰਤਨੁ ਪਦਾਰਥੁ ਪਲਰਿ ਤਿਆਗੈ ॥ 
rathan padharathh palar thiagai ||
The Priceless Jewel is discarded like straw;
  

ਮਨਮੁਖੁ ਅੰਧਾ ਦੂਜੈ ਭਾਇ ਲਾਗੈ ॥ 
manamukh andhha dhoojai bhae lagai ||
the blind self-willed manmukhs are attached to the love of duality.
  

ਜੋ ਬੀਜੈ ਸੋਈ ਫਲੁ ਪਾਏ ਸੁਪਨੈ ਸੁਖੁ ਨ ਪਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੪॥ 
jo beejai soee fal paeae supanai sukh n pavania ||4||
As they plant, so do they harvest. They shall not obtain peace, even in their dreams. ||4||
  

ਅਪਨੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰੇ ਸੋਈ ਜਨੁ ਪਾਏ ॥ 
apanee kirapa karae soee jan paeae ||
Those who are blessed with His Mercy find the Lord.
  

ਗੁਰ ਕਾ ਸਬਦੁ ਮੰਨਿ ਵਸਾਏ ॥ 
gur ka sabadh mann vasaeae ||
The Word of the Guru's Shabad abides in the mind.
  

ਅਨਦਿਨੁ ਸਦਾ ਰਹੈ ਭੈ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਭੈ ਮਾਰਿ ਭਰਮੁ ਚੁਕਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੫॥ 
anadhin sadha rehai bhai andhar bhai mar bharam chukavania ||5||
Night and day, they remain in the Fear of God; conquering their fears, their doubts are dispelled. ||5||
  

ਭਰਮੁ ਚੁਕਾਇਆ ਸਦਾ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ 
bharam chukaeia sadha sukh paeia ||
Dispelling their doubts, they find a lasting peace.
  

ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦਿ ਪਰਮ ਪਦੁ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ 
gur parasadh param padh paeia ||
By Guru's Grace, the supreme status is attained.
  

ਅੰਤਰੁ ਨਿਰਮਲੁ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਬਾਣੀ ਹਰਿ ਗੁਣ ਸਹਜੇ ਗਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੬॥ 
anthar niramal niramal banee har gun sehajae gavania ||6||
Deep within, they are pure, and their words are pure as well; intuitively, they sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord. ||6||
  
ਸਿਮ੍ਰਿਤਿ ਸਾਸਤ ਬੇਦ ਵਖਾਣੈ ॥ 
simrith sasath baedh vakhanai ||
They recite the Simritees, the Shaastras and the Vedas,
  

ਭਰਮੇ ਭੂਲਾ ਤਤੁ ਨ ਜਾਣੈ ॥ 
bharamae bhoola thath n janai ||
but deluded by doubt, they do not understand the essence of reality.
  
ਬਿਨੁ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਸੇਵੇ ਸੁਖੁ ਨ ਪਾਏ ਦੁਖੋ ਦੁਖੁ ਕਮਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੭॥ 
bin sathigur saevae sukh n paeae dhukho dhukh kamavania ||7||
Without serving the True Guru, they find no peace; they earn only pain and misery. ||7||
  

ਆਪਿ ਕਰੇ ਕਿਸੁ ਆਖੈ ਕੋਈ ॥ 
ap karae kis akhai koee ||
The Lord Himself acts; unto whom should we complain?
  

ਆਖਣਿ ਜਾਈਐ ਜੇ ਭੂਲਾ ਹੋਈ ॥ 
akhan jaeeai jae bhoola hoee ||
How can anyone complain that the Lord has made a mistake?
  

ਨਾਨਕ ਆਪੇ ਕਰੇ ਕਰਾਏ ਨਾਮੇ ਨਾਮਿ ਸਮਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੮॥੭॥੮॥ 
naanak apae karae karaeae namae nam samavania ||8||7||8||
O Nanak, the Lord Himself does, and causes things to be done; chanting the Naam, we are absorbed in the Naam. ||8||7||8|| ​


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 29, 2008)

Posting this shabad for forum member Kiram ji 

OPEN mp3 FILE AT THIS LINK

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
ik oankar sathigur prasadh ||
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:
​  


  ਮਾਰੂ ਮਹਲਾ ੯ ॥ 
maroo mehala 9 ||
Maaroo, Ninth Mehl:
  


ਹਰਿ ਕੋ ਨਾਮੁ ਸਦਾ ਸੁਖਦਾਈ ॥ 
har ko nam sadha sukhadhaee ||
The Name of the Lord is forever the Giver of peace.
  


ਜਾ ਕਉ ਸਿਮਰਿ ਅਜਾਮਲੁ ਉਧਰਿਓ ਗਨਿਕਾ ਹੂ ਗਤਿ ਪਾਈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
ja ko simar ajamal oudhhariou ganika hoo gath paee ||1|| rehao ||
Meditating in remembrance on it, Ajaamal was saved, and Ganika the prostitute was emancipated. ||1||Pause||
  


ਪੰਚਾਲੀ ਕਉ ਰਾਜ ਸਭਾ ਮਹਿ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮ ਸੁਧਿ ਆਈ ॥ 
panchalee ko raj sabha mehi ram nam sudhh aee ||
Dropadi the princess of Panchaala remembered the Lord's Name in the royal court.
  


ਤਾ ਕੋ ਦੂਖੁ ਹਰਿਓ ਕਰੁਣਾ ਮੈ ਅਪਨੀ ਪੈਜ ਬਢਾਈ ॥੧॥ 
tha ko dhookh hariou karuna mai apanee paij badtaee ||1||
The Lord, the embodiment of mercy, removed her suffering; thus His own glory was increased. ||1||
  


ਜਿਹ ਨਰ ਜਸੁ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਿਧਿ ਗਾਇਓ ਤਾ ਕਉ ਭਇਓ ਸਹਾਈ ॥ 
jih nar jas kirapa nidhh gaeiou tha ko bhaeiou sehaee ||
That man, who sings the Praise of the Lord, the treasure of mercy, has the help and support of the Lord.
  


ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਮੈ ਇਹੀ ਭਰੋਸੈ ਗਹੀ ਆਨਿ ਸਰਨਾਈ ॥੨॥੧॥ 
kahu naanak mai eihee bharosai gehee an saranaee ||2||1||
Says Nanak, I have come to rely on this. I seek the Sanctuary of the Lord. ||2||1||
  
​


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 29, 2008)

*Very special one dedicated to kiram ji* 

I am wondering if NamJap ji can tell if they got the raag wrong on this one though...

YouTube - Kids Gurbani Kirtan in Rome (Italy) - Raag Sarang Part 3


----------



## kiram (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you so much Aad ji, am so happy especially after listening to the little Kaur sing the Shabad n the little Singh on the tabla ji  It is just beautiful ji !! The Shabad is itself so beautiful..  Thank you ji..


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 29, 2008)

Kiram ji

The little Singh was particularly talented on tabla at a very young age. The teachers must be so filled with joy.


----------



## kiram (Dec 29, 2008)

Absolutely ji.. He is really blessed !! It is heartening watching such little ones do kirtan...


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 30, 2008)

kiram ji

The mp3 files are included above the shabads. However I cannot get the tuners to show up. After many experiments, I have come to the conclusion that they are not written in the typical QuickTime tuner code. In addition, I cannot select View Code to see how the tuner code is written, so that I can copy it. Thus, the v-bulletin software that SPN uses may not be reading the code. The best we can do is click on the link to the mp3 files to hear the bani. I will keep trying to figure this out, but may have to use a Windows machine to do it.


----------



## kiram (Dec 31, 2008)

Aad ji, 

You are doing all you can & have done a lot for the sangat, thats why we all can listen to the Baani  As of now i can hear the Shabad on clicking on the mp3 links ji !!

Thank you !!


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## spnadmin (Dec 31, 2008)

ਤਾਰਣ ਤਰਣ ਸਮ੍ਰਥੁ ਕਲਿਜੁਗਿ ਸੁਨਤ ਸਮਾਧਿ ਸਬਦ ਜਿਸੁ ਕੇਰੇ ॥ 
thaaran tharan samrathh kalijug sunath samaadhh sabadh jis kaerae ||
The All-powerful Guru is the Boat to carry us across in this Dark Age of Kali Yuga. Hearing the Word of His Shabad, we are transported into Samaadhi.
  
 ਫੁਨਿ ਦੁਖਨਿ ਨਾਸੁ ਸੁਖਦਾਯਕੁ ਸੂਰਉ ਜੋ ਧਰਤ ਧਿਆਨੁ ਬਸਤ ਤਿਹ ਨੇਰੇ ॥ 
fun dhukhan naas sukhadhaayak sooro jo dhharath dhhiaan basath thih naerae ||
He is the Spiritual Hero who destroys pain and brings peace. Whoever meditates on Him, dwells near Him.
  
 ਪੂਰਉ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਰਿਦੈ ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਮੁਖੁ ਦੇਖਤ ਅਘ ਜਾਹਿ ਪਰੇਰੇ ॥ 
pooro purakh ridhai har simarath mukh dhaekhath agh jaahi paraerae ||
He is the Perfect Primal Being, who meditates in remembrance on the Lord within his heart; seeing His Face, sins run away.
  
 ਜਉ ਹਰਿ ਬੁਧਿ ਰਿਧਿ ਸਿਧਿ ਚਾਹਤ ਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰੁ ਕਰੁ ਮਨ ਮੇਰੇ ॥੫॥੯॥ 
jo har budhh ridhh sidhh chaahath guroo guroo gur kar man maerae ||5||9||
If you long for wisdom, wealth, spiritual perfection and properity, O my mind, dwell upon the Guru, the Guru, the Guru. ||5||9||
  
 ਗੁਰੂ ਮੁਖੁ ਦੇਖਿ ਗਰੂ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਯਉ ॥ 
guroo mukh dhaekh garoo sukh paayo ||
Gazing upon the Face of the Guru, I find peace.
  
 ਹੁਤੀ ਜੁ ਪਿਆਸ ਪਿਊਸ ਪਿਵੰਨ ਕੀ ਬੰਛਤ ਸਿਧਿ ਕਉ ਬਿਧਿ ਮਿਲਾਯਉ ॥ 
huthee j piaas pioos pivann kee banshhath sidhh ko bidhh milaayo ||
I was thirsty, yearning to drink in the Nectar; to fulfill that wish, the Guru laid out the way.
  
 ਪੂਰਨ ਭੋ ਮਨ ਠਉਰ ਬਸੋ ਰਸ ਬਾਸਨ ਸਿਉ ਜੁ ਦਹੰ ਦਿਸਿ ਧਾਯਉ ॥ 
pooran bho man thour baso ras baasan sio j dhehan dhis dhhaayo ||
My mind has become perfect; it dwells in the Lord's Place; it had been wandering in all directions, in its desire for tastes and pleasures.
  
 ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਵਾਲੁ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਪੁਰੀ ਸਮ ਜਲ੍ਯ੍ਯਨ ਤੀਰਿ ਬਿਪਾਸ ਬਨਾਯਉ ॥ 
gobindh vaal gobindh puree sam jalyan theer bipaas banaayo ||
Goindwal is the City of God, built on the bank of the Beas River.
  
 ਗਯਉ ਦੁਖੁ ਦੂਰਿ ਬਰਖਨ ਕੋ ਸੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਮੁਖੁ ਦੇਖਿ ਗਰੂ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਯਉ ॥੬॥੧੦॥ 
gayo dhukh dhoor barakhan ko s guroo mukh dhaekh garoo sukh paayo ||6||10||
The pains of so many years have been taken away; gazing upon the Face of the Guru, I find peace. ||6||10||
  
 ਸਮਰਥ ਗੁਰੂ ਸਿਰਿ ਹਥੁ ਧਰ੍ਯ੍ਯਉ ॥ 
samarathh guroo sir hathh dhharyo ||
The All-powerful Guru placed His hand upon my head.
  
 ਗੁਰਿ ਕੀਨੀ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਦੀਅਉ ਜਿਸੁ ਦੇਖਿ ਚਰੰਨ ਅਘੰਨ ਹਰ੍ਯ੍ਯਉ ॥ 
gur keenee kirapaa har naam dheeao jis dhaekh charann aghann haryo ||
The Guru was kind, and blessed me with the Lord's Name. Gazing upon His Feet, my sins were dispelled.
  
 ਨਿਸਿ ਬਾਸੁਰ ਏਕ ਸਮਾਨ ਧਿਆਨ ਸੁ ਨਾਮ ਸੁਨੇ ਸੁਤੁ ਭਾਨ ਡਰ੍ਯ੍ਯਉ ॥ 
nis baasur eaek samaan dhhiaan s naam sunae suth bhaan ddaryo ||
Night and day, the Guru meditates on the One Lord; hearing His Name, the Messenger of Death is scared away.
  
 ਭਨਿ ਦਾਸ ਸੁ ਆਸ ਜਗਤ੍ਰ ਗੁਰੂ ਕੀ ਪਾਰਸੁ ਭੇਟਿ ਪਰਸੁ ਕਰ੍ਯ੍ਯਉ ॥ 
bhan dhaas s aas jagathr guroo kee paaras bhaett paras karyo ||
So speaks the Lord's slave: Guru Raam Daas placed His Faith in Guru Amar Daas, the Guru of the World; touching the Philosopher's Stone, He was transformed into the Philosopher's Stone.
  
 ਰਾਮਦਾਸੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਹਰਿ ਸਤਿ ਕੀਯਉ ਸਮਰਥ ਗੁਰੂ ਸਿਰਿ ਹਥੁ ਧਰ੍ਯ੍ਯਉ ॥੭॥੧੧॥ 
raamadhaas guroo har sath keeyo samarathh guroo sir hathh dhharyo ||7||11||
Guru Raam Daas recognized the Lord as True; the All-powerful Guru placed His hand upon His head. ||7||11||
  
 ਅਬ ਰਾਖਹੁ ਦਾਸ ਭਾਟ ਕੀ ਲਾਜ ॥ 
ab raakhahu dhaas bhaatt kee laaj ||
Now, please preserve the honor of Your humble slave.
  
l  ਜੈਸੀ ਰਾਖੀ ਲਾਜ ਭਗਤ ਪ੍ਰਹਿਲਾਦ ਕੀ ਹਰਨਾਖਸ ਫਾਰੇ ਕਰ ਆਜ ॥ 
jaisee raakhee laaj bhagath prehilaadh kee haranaakhas faarae kar aaj ||
God saved the honor of the devotee Prahlaad, when Harnaakhash tore him apart with his claws.
  
 ਫੁਨਿ ਦ੍ਰੋਪਤੀ ਲਾਜ ਰਖੀ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਜੀ ਛੀਨਤ ਬਸਤ੍ਰ ਦੀਨ ਬਹੁ ਸਾਜ ॥ 
fun dhropathee laaj rakhee har prabh jee shheenath basathr dheen bahu saaj ||
And the Dear Lord God saved the honor of Dropadi; when her clothes were stripped from her, she was blessed with even more.
  
l  ਸੋਦਾਮਾ ਅਪਦਾ ਤੇ ਰਾਖਿਆ ਗਨਿਕਾ ਪੜ੍ਹਤ ਪੂਰੇ ਤਿਹ ਕਾਜ ॥ 
sodhaamaa apadhaa thae raakhiaa ganikaa parrhath poorae thih kaaj ||
Sudaamaa was saved from misfortune; and Ganikaa the prostitute - when she chanted Your Name, her affairs were perfectly resolved.
  
 ਸ੍ਰੀ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਸੁਪ੍ਰਸੰਨ ਕਲਜੁਗ ਹੋਇ ਰਾਖਹੁ ਦਾਸ ਭਾਟ ਕੀ ਲਾਜ ॥੮॥੧੨॥ 
sree sathigur suprasann kalajug hoe raakhahu dhaas bhaatt kee laaj ||8||12||
O Great True Guru, if it pleases You, please save the honor of Your slave in this Dark Age of kali Yuga. ||8||12||

Saavayay Ang 1400
​


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 31, 2008)

Kirtaan from the shabad above...

YouTube - Bhai Lakhwinder Singh - Ram Das Guru Har Sat Kioਸਮਰਥ ਗੁਰੂ ਸਿਰਿ ਹਥੁ ਧਰ੍ਯ੍ਯਉ ॥ 
samarathh guroo sir hathh dhharyo ||
The All-powerful Guru placed His hand upon my head.
  

ਗੁਰਿ ਕੀਨੀ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਦੀਅਉ ਜਿਸੁ ਦੇਖਿ ਚਰੰਨ ਅਘੰਨ ਹਰ੍ਯ੍ਯਉ ॥ 
gur keenee kirapaa har naam dheeao jis dhaekh charann aghann haryo ||
The Guru was kind, and blessed me with the Lord's Name. Gazing upon His Feet, my sins were dispelled.
  
 
  ਨਿਸਿ ਬਾਸੁਰ ਏਕ ਸਮਾਨ ਧਿਆਨ ਸੁ ਨਾਮ ਸੁਨੇ ਸੁਤੁ ਭਾਨ ਡਰ੍ਯ੍ਯਉ ॥ 
nis baasur eaek samaan dhhiaan s naam sunae suth bhaan ddaryo ||
Night and day, the Guru meditates on the One Lord; hearing His Name, the Messenger of Death is scared away.
  

l  ਭਨਿ ਦਾਸ ਸੁ ਆਸ ਜਗਤ੍ਰ ਗੁਰੂ ਕੀ ਪਾਰਸੁ ਭੇਟਿ ਪਰਸੁ ਕਰ੍ਯ੍ਯਉ ॥ 
bhan dhaas s aas jagathr guroo kee paaras bhaett paras karyo ||
So speaks the Lord's slave: Guru Raam Daas placed His Faith in Guru Amar Daas, the Guru of the World; touching the Philosopher's Stone, He was transformed into the Philosopher's Stone.

ਰਾਮਦਾਸੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਹਰਿ ਸਤਿ ਕੀਯਉ ਸਮਰਥ ਗੁਰੂ ਸਿਰਿ ਹਥੁ ਧਰ੍ਯ੍ਯਉ ॥੭॥੧੧॥ 
raamadhaas guroo har sath keeyo samarathh guroo sir hathh dhharyo ||7||11||
Guru Raam Daas recognized the Lord as True; the All-powerful Guru placed His hand upon His head. ||7||11||​


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 31, 2008)

YouTube - Bhai Lakhwinder Singh - Har Amrit Sar Natha​ 
ਪਉੜੀ ॥ 
pourree ||
Pauree:
  
 ਸਭੁ ਜਗੁ ਫਿਰਿ ਮੈ ਦੇਖਿਆ ਹਰਿ ਇਕੋ ਦਾਤਾ ॥ 
sabh jag fir mai dhaekhiaa har eiko dhaathaa ||
Roaming over the entire world, I have seen that the Lord is the only Giver.
  
 ਉਪਾਇ ਕਿਤੈ ਨ ਪਾਈਐ ਹਰਿ ਕਰਮ ਬਿਧਾਤਾ ॥ 
oupaae kithai n paaeeai har karam bidhhaathaa ||
The Lord cannot be obtained by any device at all; He is the Architect of Karma.
  

ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦੀ ਹਰਿ ਮਨਿ ਵਸੈ ਹਰਿ ਸਹਜੇ ਜਾਤਾ ॥ 
gur sabadhee har man vasai har sehajae jaathaa ||
Through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, the Lord comes to dwell in the mind, and the Lord is easily revealed within.
  
 ਅੰਦਰਹੁ ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨਾ ਅਗਨਿ ਬੁਝੀ ਹਰਿ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਸਰਿ ਨਾਤਾ ॥ 
andharahu thrisanaa agan bujhee har anmrith sar naathaa ||
The fire of desire within is quenched, and one bathes in the Lord's Pool of Ambrosial Nectar.
  
 ਵਡੀ ਵਡਿਆਈ ਵਡੇ ਕੀ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਬੋਲਾਤਾ ॥੬॥ 
vaddee vaddiaaee vaddae kee guramukh bolaathaa ||6||
The great greatness of the great Lord God - the Gurmukh speaks of this. ||6||

raag Goojree 
Guru Amardas
Ang 510
​


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 31, 2008)

YouTube - Bhai Joginder Singh Riar - Hamaari Piyari Amrit Dhaari


 ਹਮਾਰੀ ਪਿਆਰੀ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਧਾਰੀ ਗੁਰਿ ਨਿਮਖ ਨ ਮਨ ਤੇ ਟਾਰੀ ਰੇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
hamaaree piaaree anmrith dhhaaree gur nimakh n man thae ttaaree rae ||1|| rehaao ||
My Beloved has brought forth a river of nectar. The Guru has not held it back from my mind, even for an instant. ||1||Pause||
  

ਦਰਸਨ ਪਰਸਨ ਸਰਸਨ ਹਰਸਨ ਰੰਗਿ ਰੰਗੀ ਕਰਤਾਰੀ ਰੇ ॥੧॥ 
dharasan parasan sarasan harasan rang rangee karathaaree rae ||1||
Beholding it, and touching it, I am sweetened and delighted. It is imbued with the Creator's Love. ||1||
  

 ਖਿਨੁ ਰਮ ਗੁਰ ਗਮ ਹਰਿ ਦਮ ਨਹ ਜਮ ਹਰਿ ਕੰਠਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਉਰਿ ਹਾਰੀ ਰੇ ॥੨॥੫॥੧੩੪॥ 
khin ram gur gam har dham neh jam har kanth naanak our haaree rae ||2||5||134||
Chanting it even for a moment, I rise to the Guru; meditating on it, one is not trapped by the Messenger of Death. The Lord has placed it as a garland around Nanak's neck, and within his heart. ||2||5||134||

Ang 404
Sri Guru Arjan Dev
​


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 31, 2008)

YouTube - Bhai Niranjan Singh Jawaddi Kalan Wale - Baba Man Matwaro​

ਆਸਾ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ॥ 
aasaa mehalaa 1 ||
Aasaa, First Mehl:
  

 ਗੁੜੁ ਕਰਿ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਧਿਆਨੁ ਕਰਿ ਧਾਵੈ ਕਰਿ ਕਰਣੀ ਕਸੁ ਪਾਈਐ ॥ 
gurr kar giaan dhhiaan kar dhhaavai kar karanee kas paaeeai ||
Make spiritual wisdom your molasses, and meditation your scented flowers; let good deeds be the herbs.
  
 ਭਾਠੀ ਭਵਨੁ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਕਾ ਪੋਚਾ ਇਤੁ ਰਸਿ ਅਮਿਉ ਚੁਆਈਐ ॥੧॥ 
bhaathee bhavan praem kaa pochaa eith ras amio chuaaeeai ||1||
Let devotional faith be the distilling fire, and your love the ceramic cup. Thus the sweet nectar of life is distilled. ||1||
  
 ਬਾਬਾ ਮਨੁ ਮਤਵਾਰੋ ਨਾਮ ਰਸੁ ਪੀਵੈ ਸਹਜ ਰੰਗ ਰਚਿ ਰਹਿਆ ॥ 
baabaa man mathavaaro naam ras peevai sehaj rang rach rehiaa ||
O Baba, the mind is intoxicated with the Naam, drinking in its Nectar. It remains absorbed in the Lord's Love.
  
ਅਹਿਨਿਸਿ ਬਨੀ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਲਿਵ ਲਾਗੀ ਸਬਦੁ ਅਨਾਹਦ ਗਹਿਆ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
ahinis banee praem liv laagee sabadh anaahadh gehiaa ||1|| rehaao ||
Night and day, remaining attached to the Love of the Lord, the celestial music of the Shabad resounds. ||1||Pause||
  
 ਪੂਰਾ ਸਾਚੁ ਪਿਆਲਾ ਸਹਜੇ ਤਿਸਹਿ ਪੀਆਏ ਜਾ ਕਉ ਨਦਰਿ ਕਰੇ ॥ 
pooraa saach piaalaa sehajae thisehi peeaaeae jaa ko nadhar karae ||
The Perfect Lord naturally gives the cup of Truth, to the one upon whom He casts His Glance of Grace.
  
 ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਕਾ ਵਾਪਾਰੀ ਹੋਵੈ ਕਿਆ ਮਦਿ ਛੂਛੈ ਭਾਉ ਧਰੇ ॥੨॥ 
anmrith kaa vaapaaree hovai kiaa madh shhooshhai bhaao dhharae ||2||
One who trades in this Nectar - how could he ever love the wine of the world? ||2||
  
 ਗੁਰ ਕੀ ਸਾਖੀ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਬਾਣੀ ਪੀਵਤ ਹੀ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ਭਇਆ ॥ 
gur kee saakhee anmrith baanee peevath hee paravaan bhaeiaa ||
The Teachings of the Guru, the Ambrosial Bani - drinking them in, one becomes acceptable and renowned.
  
 ਦਰ ਦਰਸਨ ਕਾ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮੁ ਹੋਵੈ ਮੁਕਤਿ ਬੈਕੁੰਠੈ ਕਰੈ ਕਿਆ ॥੩॥ 
dhar dharasan kaa preetham hovai mukath baikunthai karai kiaa ||3||
Unto the one who loves the Lord's Court, and the Blessed Vision of His Darshan, of what use is liberation or paradise? ||3||
  
 ਸਿਫਤੀ ਰਤਾ ਸਦ ਬੈਰਾਗੀ ਜੂਐ ਜਨਮੁ ਨ ਹਾਰੈ ॥ 
sifathee rathaa sadh bairaagee jooai janam n haarai ||
Imbued with the Lord's Praises, one is forever a Bairaagee, a renunciate, and one's life is not lost in the gamble.
  
 ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਸੁਣਿ ਭਰਥਰਿ ਜੋਗੀ ਖੀਵਾ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਧਾਰੈ ॥੪॥੪॥੩੮॥ 
kahu naanak sun bharathhar jogee kheevaa anmrith dhhaarai ||4||4||38||
Says Nanak, listen, O Bharthari Yogi: drink in the intoxicating nectar of the Lord. ||4||4||38||

raag Aasaa
Guru Nanak Dev
Ang 360
​


----------



## kiram (Dec 31, 2008)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Bilaawal :

ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
Bilāval mėhlā 5. 
Bilaaval, Fifth Mehl: 

ਜੀਵਉ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਸੁਨੀ  ॥ 
Jīva▫o nām sunī. 
Hearing Your Name, I live. 

ਜਉ  ਸੁਪ੍ਰਸੰਨ  ਭਏ  ਗੁਰ  ਪੂਰੇ  ਤਬ  ਮੇਰੀ  ਆਸ  ਪੁਨੀ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
Ja▫o suparsan bẖa▫e gur pūre ṯab merī ās punī. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
When the Perfect Guru became pleased with me, then my hopes were fulfilled. ||1||Pause|| 

ਪੀਰ  ਗਈ  ਬਾਧੀ  ਮਨਿ  ਧੀਰਾ  ਮੋਹਿਓ  ਅਨਦ  ਧੁਨੀ  ॥ 
Pīr ga▫ī bāḏẖī man ḏẖīrā mohi▫o anaḏ ḏẖunī. 
Pain is gone, and my mind is comforted; the music of bliss fascinates me. 

ਉਪਜਿਓ  ਚਾਉ  ਮਿਲਨ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ  ਰਹਨੁ  ਨ  ਜਾਇ  ਖਿਨੀ  ॥੧॥ 
Upji▫o cẖā▫o milan parabẖ parīṯam rahan na jā▫e kẖinī. ||1|| 
The yearning to meet my Beloved God has welled up within me. I cannot live without Him, even for an instant. ||1|| 
ਅਨਿਕ  ਭਗਤ  ਅਨਿਕ  ਜਨ  ਤਾਰੇ  ਸਿਮਰਹਿ  ਅਨਿਕ  ਮੁਨੀ  ॥ 
Anik bẖagaṯ anik jan ṯāre simrahi anik munī. 
You have saved so many devotees, so many humble servants; so many silent sages contemplate You. 

ਅੰਧੁਲੇ  ਟਿਕ  ਨਿਰਧਨ  ਧਨੁ  ਪਾਇਓ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਅਨਿਕ  ਗੁਨੀ  ॥੨॥੨॥੧੨੭॥ 
Anḏẖule tik nirḏẖan ḏẖan pā▫i▫o parabẖ Nānak anik gunī. ||2||2||127|| 
The support of the blind, the wealth of the poor; Nanak has found God, of endless virtues. ||2||2||127|| 



http://www.sikhroots.com/audio/Keer...haram Singh Zakhmi (pz024)/Jivo Naam Suni.mp3


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 3, 2009)

ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੪ ॥ 
sireeraag mehalaa 4 ||
Siree Raag, Fourth Mehl:
  
 ਰਸੁ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਰਸੁ ਅਤਿ ਭਲਾ ਕਿਤੁ ਬਿਧਿ ਮਿਲੈ ਰਸੁ ਖਾਇ ॥ 
ras anmrith naam ras ath bhalaa kith bidhh milai ras khaae ||
The Essence of the Ambrosial Naam is the most sublime essence; how can I get to taste this essence?
  
 ਜਾਇ ਪੁਛਹੁ ਸੋਹਾਗਣੀ ਤੁਸਾ ਕਿਉ ਕਰਿ ਮਿਲਿਆ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਆਇ ॥ 
jaae pushhahu sohaaganee thusaa kio kar miliaa prabh aae ||
I go and ask the happy soul-brides, ""How did you come to meet God?""

  
 ਓਇ ਵੇਪਰਵਾਹ ਨ ਬੋਲਨੀ ਹਉ ਮਲਿ ਮਲਿ ਧੋਵਾ ਤਿਨ ਪਾਇ ॥੧॥ 
oue vaeparavaah n bolanee ho mal mal dhhovaa thin paae ||1||
They are care-free and do not speak; I massage and wash their feet. ||1||
  

 ਭਾਈ ਰੇ ਮਿਲਿ ਸਜਣ ਹਰਿ ਗੁਣ ਸਾਰਿ ॥ 
bhaaee rae mil sajan har gun saar ||
O Siblings of Destiny, meet with your spiritual friend, and dwell upon the Glorious Praises of the Lord.

  
 ਸਜਣੁ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਹੈ ਦੁਖੁ ਕਢੈ ਹਉਮੈ ਮਾਰਿ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
sajan sathigur purakh hai dhukh kadtai houmai maar ||1|| rehaao ||
The True Guru, the Primal Being, is your Friend, who shall drive out pain and subdue your ego. ||1||Pause||
  

 ਗੁਰਮੁਖੀਆ ਸੋਹਾਗਣੀ ਤਿਨ ਦਇਆ ਪਈ ਮਨਿ ਆਇ ॥ 
guramukheeaa sohaaganee thin dhaeiaa pee man aae ||
The Gurmukhs are the happy soul-brides; their minds are filled with kindness.
  

s  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਵਚਨੁ ਰਤੰਨੁ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਮੰਨੇ ਸੁ ਹਰਿ ਰਸੁ ਖਾਇ ॥ 
sathigur vachan rathann hai jo mannae s har ras khaae ||
The Word of the True Guru is the Jewel. One who believes in it tastes the Sublime Essence of the Lord.
  

ਸੇ ਵਡਭਾਗੀ ਵਡ ਜਾਣੀਅਹਿ ਜਿਨ ਹਰਿ ਰਸੁ ਖਾਧਾ ਗੁਰ ਭਾਇ ॥੨॥ 
sae vaddabhaagee vadd jaaneeahi jin har ras khaadhhaa gur bhaae ||2||
Those who partake of the Lord's Sublime Essence, through the Guru's Love, are known as great and very fortunate. ||2||
  

 ਇਹੁ ਹਰਿ ਰਸੁ ਵਣਿ ਤਿਣਿ ਸਭਤੁ ਹੈ ਭਾਗਹੀਣ ਨਹੀ ਖਾਇ ॥ 
eihu har ras van thin sabhath hai bhaageheen nehee khaae ||
This Sublime Essence of the Lord is in the forests, in the fields and everywhere, but the unfortunate ones do not taste it.
  

ਬਿਨੁ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪਲੈ ਨਾ ਪਵੈ ਮਨਮੁਖ ਰਹੇ ਬਿਲਲਾਇ ॥ 
bin sathigur palai naa pavai manamukh rehae bilalaae ||
Without the True Guru, it is not obtained. The self-willed manmukhs continue to cry in misery.
  

 ਓਇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਆਗੈ ਨਾ ਨਿਵਹਿ ਓਨਾ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਕ੍ਰੋਧੁ ਬਲਾਇ ॥੩॥ 
oue sathigur aagai naa nivehi ounaa anthar krodhh balaae ||3||
They do not bow before the True Guru; the demon of anger is within them. ||3||
  

ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਰਸੁ ਆਪਿ ਹੈ ਆਪੇ ਹਰਿ ਰਸੁ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
har har har ras aap hai aapae har ras hoe ||
The Lord Himself, Har, Har, Har, is the Sublime Essence. The Lord Himself is the Essence.
  

 ਆਪਿ ਦਇਆ ਕਰਿ ਦੇਵਸੀ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਚੋਇ ॥ 
aap dhaeiaa kar dhaevasee guramukh anmrith choe ||
In His Kindness, He blesses the Gurmukh with it; the Ambrosial Nectar of this Amrit trickles down.
  

 ਸਭੁ ਤਨੁ ਮਨੁ ਹਰਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਨਾਨਕ ਹਰਿ ਵਸਿਆ ਮਨਿ ਸੋਇ ॥੪॥੫॥੬੯॥ 
sabh than man hariaa hoeiaa naanak har vasiaa man soe ||4||5||69||
Then, the body and mind totally blossom forth and flourish; O Nanak, the Lord comes to dwell within the mind. ||4||5||69||

Guru Ram Das Dev ji
Ang 41
​


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 3, 2009)

YouTube - Bhai Joginder Singh Riaar - Waho Waho Bani Nirankar Hai

ਸਲੋਕੁ ਮਃ ੩ ॥ 
salok ma 3 ||
Shalok, Third Mehl:


  
 ਵਾਹੁ ਵਾਹੁ ਬਾਣੀ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰ ਹੈ ਤਿਸੁ ਜੇਵਡੁ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਕੋਇ ॥ 
vaahu vaahu baanee nirankaar hai this jaevadd avar n koe ||
Waaho! Waaho! is the Bani, the Word, of the Formless Lord. There is no other as great as He is.
  

 ਵਾਹੁ ਵਾਹੁ ਅਗਮ ਅਥਾਹੁ ਹੈ ਵਾਹੁ ਵਾਹੁ ਸਚਾ ਸੋਇ ॥ 
vaahu vaahu agam athhaahu hai vaahu vaahu sachaa soe ||
Waaho! Waaho! The Lord is unfathomable and inaccessible. Waaho! Waaho! He is the True One.
  

 ਵਾਹੁ ਵਾਹੁ ਵੇਪਰਵਾਹੁ ਹੈ ਵਾਹੁ ਵਾਹੁ ਕਰੇ ਸੁ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
vaahu vaahu vaeparavaahu hai vaahu vaahu karae s hoe ||
Waaho! Waaho! He is the self-existent Lord. Waaho! Waaho! As He wills, so it comes to pass.
  

ਵਾਹੁ ਵਾਹੁ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਨਾਮੁ ਹੈ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਪਾਵੈ ਕੋਇ ॥ 
vaahu vaahu anmrith naam hai guramukh paavai koe ||
Waaho! Waaho! is the Ambrosial Nectar of the Naam, the Name of the Lord, obtained by the Gurmukh.
  

 ਵਾਹੁ ਵਾਹੁ ਕਰਮੀ ਪਾਈਐ ਆਪਿ ਦਇਆ ਕਰਿ ਦੇਇ ॥ 
vaahu vaahu karamee paaeeai aap dhaeiaa kar dhaee ||
Waaho! Waaho! This is realized by His Grace, as He Himself grants His Grace.

ਨਾਨਕ ਵਾਹੁ ਵਾਹੁ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਪਾਈਐ ਅਨਦਿਨੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਲਏਇ ॥੧॥ 
naanak vaahu vaahu guramukh paaeeai anadhin naam leaee ||1||
O Nanak, Waaho! Waaho! This is obtained by the Gurmukhs, who hold tight to the Naam, night and day. ||1||​


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 6, 2009)

From raag Gaurhee Sukhmanee, in the Bani of Guru Arjan Dev ji, on Ang 287

ਪੂਰਾ ਗੁਰੁ ਅਖ੍ਯ੍ਯਓ ਜਾ ਕਾ ਮੰਤ੍ਰ ॥ 
 pooraa gur akhyou jaa kaa manthr ||
 The Guru is perfect; His Teachings are everlasting.
  

ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਦ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ ਪੇਖੈ ਹੋਇ ਸੰਤ ॥ 
 anmrith dhrisatt paekhai hoe santh ||
 Beholding His Ambrosial Glance, one becomes saintly.
  

ਗੁਣ ਬਿਅੰਤ ਕੀਮਤਿ ਨਹੀ ਪਾਇ ॥ 
 gun bianth keemath nehee paae ||
 Endless are His virtuous qualities; His worth cannot be appraised.
  

ਨਾਨਕ ਜਿਸੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਤਿਸੁ ਲਏ ਮਿਲਾਇ ॥੪॥ 
 naanak jis bhaavai this leae milaae ||4||
 O Nanak, one who pleases Him is united with Him. ||4||
  

ਜਿਹਬਾ ਏਕ ਉਸਤਤਿ ਅਨੇਕ ॥ 
 jihabaa eaek ousathath anaek ||
 The tongue is one, but His Praises are many.
  

ਸਤਿ ਪੁਰਖ ਪੂਰਨ ਬਿਬੇਕ ॥ਕਾਹੂ ਬੋਲ ਨ ਪਹੁਚਤ ਪ੍ਰਾਨੀ ॥ 
 sath purakh pooran bibaek || kaahoo bol n pahuchath praanee ||
 The True Lord, of perfect perfection - no speech can take the mortal to Him.
  

 ਅਗਮ ਅਗੋਚਰ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਨਿਰਬਾਨੀ ॥ 
 agam agochar prabh nirabaanee ||
 God is Inaccessible, Incomprehensible, balanced in the state of Nirvaanaa.
  

 ਨਿਰਾਹਾਰ ਨਿਰਵੈਰ ਸੁਖਦਾਈ ॥ 
 niraahaar niravair sukhadhaaee ||
 He is not sustained by food; He has no hatred or vengeance; He is the Giver of peace.
  

 ਤਾ ਕੀ ਕੀਮਤਿ ਕਿਨੈ ਨ ਪਾਈ ॥ 
 thaa kee keemath kinai n paaee ||
 No one can estimate His worth.
  

  ਅਨਿਕ ਭਗਤ ਬੰਦਨ ਨਿਤ ਕਰਹਿ ॥ 
 anik bhagath bandhan nith karehi ||
 Countless devotees continually bow in reverence to Him.
  

ਚਰਨ ਕਮਲ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਸਿਮਰਹਿ ॥ 
 charan kamal hiradhai simarehi ||
 In their hearts, they meditate on His Lotus Feet.
  

ਸਦ ਬਲਿਹਾਰੀ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਅਪਨੇ ॥ 
 sadh balihaaree sathigur apanae ||
 Nanak is forever a sacrifice to the True Guru;
  

 ਨਾਨਕ ਜਿਸੁ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ਐਸਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਜਪਨੇ ॥੫॥ 
 naanak jis prasaadh aisaa prabh japanae ||5||
 by His Grace, he meditates on God. ||5||
  

 ਇਹੁ ਹਰਿ ਰਸੁ ਪਾਵੈ ਜਨੁ ਕੋਇ ॥ 
 eihu har ras paavai jan koe ||
 Only a few obtain this ambrosial essence of the Lord's Name.
  

 ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਪੀਵੈ ਅਮਰੁ ਸੋ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
 anmrith peevai amar so hoe ||
 Drinking in this Nectar, one becomes immortal.
  

 ਉਸੁ ਪੁਰਖ ਕਾ ਨਾਹੀ ਕਦੇ ਬਿਨਾਸ ॥ਜਾ ਕੈ ਮਨਿ ਪ੍ਰਗਟੇ ਗੁਨਤਾਸ ॥ 
 ous purakh kaa naahee kadhae binaas || jaa kai man pragattae gunathaas ||
 That person whose mind is illuminated by the treasure of excellence, never dies.
  

 ਆਠ ਪਹਰ ਹਰਿ ਕਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਲੇਇ ॥ 
 aath pehar har kaa naam laee ||
 Twenty-four hours a day, he takes the Name of the Lord.

ਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਮਹਿ ਜਨੁ ਜਨ ਮਹਿ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ॥ 
breham mehi jan jan mehi paarabreham ||
The servant is in God, and God is in the servant.
  

 ਏਕਹਿ ਆਪਿ ਨਹੀ ਕਛੁ ਭਰਮੁ ॥ 
eaekehi aap nehee kashh bharam ||
He Himself is One - there is no doubt about this.
  

ਸਹਸ ਸਿਆਨਪ ਲਇਆ ਨ ਜਾਈਐ ॥ 
sehas siaanap laeiaa n jaaeeai ||
By thousands of clever tricks, He is not found.
  

ਨਾਨਕ ਐਸਾ ਗੁਰੁ ਬਡਭਾਗੀ ਪਾਈਐ ॥੩॥ 
naanak aisaa gur baddabhaagee paaeeai ||3||
O Nanak, such a Guru is obtained by the greatest good fortune. ||3||


----------



## pk70 (Jan 6, 2009)

*aad jio*
*You have quoted this Shabad, may be in another “thread” I couldn’t help going deep into its application*
*The following Shabad is highly metaphoric, Kabir Ji uses word “wife” “mother” for Maya, Husband and son for “the mind” that establishes relations with Maya as a owner and consumer. This fact is made clear by Kabir ji in the end where he expresses that the mind that has no feet or mouth but jumps and expresses pleasure it has occasionally. If this metaphoric expression is kept in mind while pondering over the Shabad, every thing becomes clear. Let’s look at it that way. First Kabir ji defines the real “being awake” by comparing it with other worldly terms that suggest to be awake to succeed financially.*

*ਜਾਗਤ ਸੋਵਤ ਬਹੁ ਪ੍ਰਕਾਰ **॥ 
jaagath sovath bahu prakaar ||
There are many ways of being awake, and sleeping.
**ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਜਾਗੈ ਸੋਈ ਸਾਰੁ **॥ 
guramukh jaagai soee saar ||
To be awake as Gurmukh is the most excellent way*.
*People sleep and remain awake for different reasons but that is not what a devotee of the Lord does, for the devotee, it is important to alert from the Maya influence and staying attentive towards meditation of the Lord. This is real rest/sleep unlike the Maya influenced people have who are in sleep under the intoxication of Maya.
**ਇਸੁ ਦੇਹੀ ਕੇ ਅਧਿਕ ਕਾਮ **॥ 
eis dhaehee kae adhhik kaam ||
The most sublime of all the actions of this body,
**ਕਹਿ ਕਬੀਰ ਭਜਿ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮ **॥**੩**॥**੨**॥ 
kehi kabeer bhaj raam naam ||3||2||
says Kabeer, is to meditate and vibrate on the Lord's Name. ||3||2||*

*There are many deeds done but real deed is to meditate on the Lord*
*ਜੋਇ ਖਸਮੁ ਹੈ ਜਾਇਆ **॥ 
joe khasam hai jaaeiaa ||
The wife gives birth to her husband.
**ਪੂਤਿ ਬਾਪੁ ਖੇਲਾਇਆ **॥ 
pooth baap khaelaaeiaa ||
The son leads his father in play.
Here wife is Maya, it creates her own owner, Khasm word also indicates that wife is owned like a commodity, an ugly aspect of this relation is also becomes visible. Kabir ji uses that to express his views how Maya creates its own owners. Son is used for the mind and the soul for the father. So the mind has involved the father in its own play.  Instead of the soul being a leader, mind leads it to mind’s own temptations.**ਬਿਨੁ ਸ੍ਰਵਣਾ ਖੀਰੁ ਪਿਲਾਇਆ **॥**੧**॥ 
bin sravanaa kheer pilaaeiaa ||1||
Without breasts, the mother nurses her baby. ||1||
Mind has nothing of its own but what mind does is like milking without breast since mind has got the soul involved into mind satisfying deeds.
**ਦੇਖਹੁ ਲੋਗਾ ਕਲਿ ਕੋ ਭਾਉ **॥ 
dhaekhahu logaa kal ko bhaao ||
Behold, people! This is how it is in the Dark Age of Kali Yuga.
**ਸੁਤਿ ਮੁਕਲਾਈ ਅਪਨੀ ਮਾਉ **॥**੧**॥ **ਰਹਾਉ **॥ 
suth mukalaaee apanee maao ||1|| rehaao ||
The son marries his mother. ||1||Pause||
Kabir ji expresses how surprising is this that son-mind marries Maya-mother. All this happened due to bad influence of the time. In the next Vakas, the mind is defined
**ਪਗਾ ਬਿਨੁ ਹੁਰੀਆ ਮਾਰਤਾ **॥ 
pagaa bin hureeaa maarathaa ||
Without feet, the mortal jumps.
**ਬਦਨੈ ਬਿਨੁ ਖਿਰ ਖਿਰ ਹਾਸਤਾ **॥ 
badhanai bin khir khir haasathaa ||
Without a mouth, he bursts into laughter.
Wow, the mind has no feet but it jumps, it has no mouth but it burst into laughter. How? It is always on the run to have this or that. It involves in pleasures and temporarily expresses being pleased but then again runs for another pleasure.
**ਨਿਦ੍ਰਾ ਬਿਨੁ ਨਰੁ ਪੈ ਸੋਵੈ **॥ 
nidhraa bin nar pai sovai ||
Without feeling sleepy, he lays down and sleeps.
**ਬਿਨੁ ਬਾਸਨ ਖੀਰੁ ਬਿਲੋਵੈ **॥**੨**॥ 
bin baasan kheer bilovai ||2||
Without a churn, the milk is churned. ||2||
Mind doesn’t have its own eyes that can get tired but it sleeps. How? It sleeps due to intoxication of Maya –pleasure, and it doesn’t remain aware at all from Maya influences. It is just like expecting some thing from unexpected*. *Hint is at mind being under control of Maya but still it boasts around about being free from it. As we are coming close to the ending of the Shabad, Kabir ji hints at self created miserable life due to mind and its actions.
**ਬਿਨੁ ਅਸਥਨ ਗਊ ਲਵੇਰੀ **॥ 
bin asathhan goo lavaeree ||*
*Without udders, the cow gives milk.**
Maya is like a cow without breast; however, it provides some thing to the mind to remain attached to it. The mind gets temporary pleasures not the eternal peace but still this Maya Cow is dear to the mind. Due to this, what happens?
**ਪੈਡੇ ਬਿਨੁ ਬਾਟ ਘਨੇਰੀ **॥ 
paiddae bin baatt ghanaeree ||
Without travelling, a long journey is made.
The life which can be better if devoted to the Lord, since it is not, life seems like a long hard journey. Here comes the vital point, the need of Guru Guidance in life.*
*ਬਿਨੁ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਬਾਟ ਨ ਪਾਈ **॥ 
bin sathigur baatt n paaee ||
Without the True Guru, the path is not found.
**ਕਹੁ ਕਬੀਰ ਸਮਝਾਈ **॥**੩**॥**੩**॥ 
kahu kabeer samajhaaee ||3||3||
Says Kabeer, see this, and understand. ||3||3|| Sant Kabir
Ang 1194*
*Kabir Ji concludes that strange things happen because mind is deeply drowned into Maya and it keeps running to various directions to seek pleasures. It gets them but all are temporary. The eternal peace is missing and life remains miserable, the soul suffers heavily. Why it is so? Answer is given. Due to lack of Guru Guidance, mind keeps misleading the soul.*


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 6, 2009)

YouTube - Bhai Harbans Singh Jagadhri Wale - Naam Amrit Peeo
ਮਾਰੂ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
maaroo mehalaa 5 ||
Maaroo, Fifth Mehl:

 ਤਜਿ ਆਪੁ ਬਿਨਸੀ ਤਾਪੁ ਰੇਣ ਸਾਧੂ ਥੀਉ ॥ 
thaj aap binasee thaap raen saadhhoo thheeo ||
Renounce your self-conceit, and the fever shall depart; become the dust of the feet of the Holy.
  

 ਤਿਸਹਿ ਪਰਾਪਤਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਤੇਰਾ ਕਰਿ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਜਿਸੁ ਦੀਉ ॥੧॥ 
thisehi paraapath naam thaeraa kar kirapaa jis dheeo ||1||
He alone receives Your Name, Lord, whom You bless with Your Mercy. ||1||
  

ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਨਾਮੁ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਪੀਉ ॥ 
maerae man naam anmrith peeo ||
O my mind, drink in the Ambrosial Nectar of the Naam, the Name of the Lord.
  

 ਆਨ ਸਾਦ ਬਿਸਾਰਿ ਹੋਛੇ ਅਮਰੁ ਜੁਗੁ ਜੁਗੁ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
aan saadh bisaar hoshhae amar jug jug jeeo ||1|| rehaao ||
Abandon other bland, insipid tastes; become immortal, and live throughout the ages. ||1||Pause||
  

 ਨਾਮੁ ਇਕ ਰਸ ਰੰਗ ਨਾਮਾ ਨਾਮਿ ਲਾਗੀ ਲੀਉ ॥ 
naam eik ras rang naamaa naam laagee leeo ||
Savor the essence of the One and only Naam; love the Naam, focus and attune yourself to the Naam.
  

 ਮੀਤੁ ਸਾਜਨੁ ਸਖਾ ਬੰਧਪੁ ਹਰਿ ਏਕੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਕੀਉ ॥੨॥੫॥੨੮॥ 
meeth saajan sakhaa bandhhap har eaek naanak keeo ||2||5||28||
Nanak has made the One Lord his only friend, companion and relative. ||2||5||28||

Guru Arjan Dev
Ang 1007


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 6, 2009)

YouTube - Bhai Gopal Singh Jee Jhim Jhim V{censored} Amrit Dhaaraa

ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
maajh mehalaa 5 ||
Maajh, Fifth Mehl:

  3    ਸਭ ਕਿਛੁ ਘਰ ਮਹਿ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਨਾਹੀ ॥ 
sabh kishh ghar mehi baahar naahee ||
Everything is within the home of the self; there is nothing beyond.
  

 ਬਾਹਰਿ ਟੋਲੈ ਸੋ ਭਰਮਿ ਭੁਲਾਹੀ ॥ 
baahar ttolai so bharam bhulaahee ||
One who searches outside is deluded by doubt.
  

 ਗੁਰ ਪਰਸਾਦੀ ਜਿਨੀ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਪਾਇਆ ਸੋ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਸੁਹੇਲਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥ 
gur parasaadhee jinee anthar paaeiaa so anthar baahar suhaelaa jeeo ||1||
Slowly, gently, drop by drop, the stream of nectar trickles down within.


  ਝਿਮਿ ਝਿਮਿ ਵਰਸੈ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਧਾਰਾ ॥ 
jhim jhim varasai anmrith dhhaaraa ||
Slowly, gently, drop by drop, the stream of nectar trickles down within.
  

 ਮਨੁ ਪੀਵੈ ਸੁਨਿ ਸਬਦੁ ਬੀਚਾਰਾ ॥ 
man peevai sun sabadh beechaaraa ||
The mind drinks it in, hearing and reflecting on the Word of the Shabad.
  

 ਅਨਦ ਬਿਨੋਦ ਕਰੇ ਦਿਨ ਰਾਤੀ ਸਦਾ ਸਦਾ ਹਰਿ ਕੇਲਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੨॥ 
anadh binodh karae dhin raathee sadhaa sadhaa har kaelaa jeeo ||2||
It enjoys bliss and ecstasy day and night, and plays with the Lord forever and ever. ||2||


  ਜਨਮ ਜਨਮ ਕਾ ਵਿਛੁੜਿਆ ਮਿਲਿਆ ॥ 
janam janam kaa vishhurriaa miliaa ||
I have now been united with the Lord after having been separated and cut off from Him for so many lifetimes;
  

 ਸਾਧ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਤੇ ਸੂਕਾ ਹਰਿਆ ॥ 
saadhh kirapaa thae sookaa hariaa ||
by the Grace of the Holy Saint, the dried-up branches have blossomed forth again in their greenery.


  ਸੁਮਤਿ ਪਾਏ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਏ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਹੋਏ ਮੇਲਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੩॥ 
sumath paaeae naam dhhiaaeae guramukh hoeae maelaa jeeo ||3||
I have obtained this sublime understanding, and I meditate on the Naam; as Gurmukh, I have met the Lord. ||3||
  

 ਜਲ ਤਰੰਗੁ ਜਿਉ ਜਲਹਿ ਸਮਾਇਆ ॥ 
jal tharang jio jalehi samaaeiaa ||
As the waves of water merge again with the water,
  

 ਤਿਉ ਜੋਤੀ ਸੰਗਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਮਿਲਾਇਆ ॥ 
thio jothee sang joth milaaeiaa ||
so does my light merge again into the Light.
  

 ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਭ੍ਰਮ ਕਟੇ ਕਿਵਾੜਾ ਬਹੁੜਿ ਨ ਹੋਈਐ ਜਉਲਾ ਜੀਉ ॥੪॥੧੯॥੨੬॥ 
kahu naanak bhram kattae kivaarraa bahurr n hoeeai joulaa jeeo ||4||19||26||
Says Nanak, the veil of illusion has been cut away, and I shall not go out wandering any more. ||4||19||26||

Guru Arjan Dev
Ang 102


----------



## kiram (Jan 12, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Saarag :

*ਸਾਰਗ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥*
Sārag mėhlā 5. 
Saarang, Fifth Mehl: 

 *http://www.sikhism.us/gurbani.dictionary?Param=ਤੂਹੀਰਸਨਾ ਜਪਤੀ ਤੂਹੀ ਤੂਹੀ  ॥ *
Rasnā japṯī ṯūhī ṯūhī. 
My tongue chants Your Name, Your  Name. 

 *ਮਾਤ ਗਰਭ ਤੁਮ ਹੀ ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲਕ  ਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਮੰਡਲ ਇਕ ਤੁਹੀ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ  ॥*
Māṯ garabẖ ṯum hī parṯipālak miṯar  mandal ik ṯuhī. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
In the mother's womb, You sustained me, and in this mortal world, You  alone help me. ||1||Pause|| 

 *ਤੁਮਹਿ ਪਿਤਾ ਤੁਮ ਹੀ ਫੁਨਿ ਮਾਤਾ ਤੁਮਹਿ ਮੀਤ ਹਿਤ ਭ੍ਰਾਤਾ  ॥* 
Ŧumėh piṯā ṯum hī fun māṯā ṯumėh mīṯ  hiṯ bẖarāṯā. 
You are my  Father, and You are my Mother; You are my Loving Friend and Sibling. 

 *ਤੁਮ ਪਰਵਾਰ ਤੁਮਹਿ ਆਧਾਰਾ ਤੁਮਹਿ ਜੀਅ ਪ੍ਰਾਨਦਾਤਾ  ॥੧॥*
Ŧum parvār ṯumėh āḏẖārā ṯumėh jī▫a  parān▫ḏāṯā. ||1|| 
You are my  Family, and You are my Support. You are the Giver of the Breath of Life.  ||1|| 

 *ਤੁਮਹਿ ਖਜੀਨਾ ਤੁਮਹਿ ਜਰੀਨਾ ਤੁਮ ਹੀ ਮਾਣਿਕ ਲਾਲਾ  ॥
*Ŧumėh kẖajīnā ṯumėh jarīnā ṯum hī  māṇik lālā. 
You are my  Treasure, and You are my Wealth. You are my Gems and Jewels. 

 *ਤੁਮਹਿ ਪਾਰਜਾਤ  ਗੁਰ ਤੇ ਪਾਏ ਤਉ ਨਾਨਕ ਭਏ ਨਿਹਾਲਾ  ॥੨॥੩੩॥੫੬॥
*Ŧumėh pārjāṯ gur ṯe pā▫e ṯa▫o  Nānak bẖa▫e nihālā. ||2||33||56|| 
You are the wish-fulfilling Elysian Tree. Nanak has found You through  the Guru, and now he is enraptured. ||2||33||56||


http://www.sikhroots.com/audio/Keer... 27th September/3 - Rasna Japti Tuhi Tuhi.mp3


----------



## kiram (Jan 18, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Sorath ji :

*ਸੋਰਠਿ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥*
 Soraṯẖ mėhlā 5. 
 Sorat'h, Fifth Mehl: 

 *ਸਰਬ  ਸੁਖਾ  ਕਾ  ਦਾਤਾ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਤਾ  ਕੀ  ਸਰਨੀ  ਪਾਈਐ  ॥*
 Sarab sukẖā kā ḏāṯā saṯgur ṯā kī sarnī pā▫ī▫ai. 
 The True Guru is the Giver of all peace and comfort - seek His Sanctuary. 

 *ਦਰਸਨੁ  ਭੇਟਤ  ਹੋਤ  ਅਨੰਦਾ  ਦੂਖੁ  ਗਇਆ  ਹਰਿ  ਗਾਈਐ  ॥੧॥*
 Ḏarsan bẖetaṯ hoṯ ananḏā ḏūkẖ ga▫i▫ā har gā▫ī▫ai. ||1|| 
 Beholding the Blessed Vision of His Darshan, bliss ensues, pain is dispelled, and one sings the Lord's Praises. ||1|| 

 *ਹਰਿ  ਰਸੁ  ਪੀਵਹੁ  ਭਾਈ  ॥*
 Har ras pīvhu bẖā▫ī. 
 Drink in the sublime essence of the Lord, O Siblings of Destiny. 

 *ਨਾਮੁ  ਜਪਹੁ  ਨਾਮੋ  ਆਰਾਧਹੁ  ਗੁਰ  ਪੂਰੇ  ਕੀ  ਸਰਨਾਈ  ॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥*
 Nām japahu nāmo ārāḏẖahu gur pūre kī sarnā▫ī. Rahā▫o. 
 Chant the Naam, the Name of the Lord; worship the Naam in adoration, and enter the Sanctuary of the Perfect Guru. ||Pause|| 

 *ਤਿਸਹਿ  ਪਰਾਪਤਿ  ਜਿਸੁ  ਧੁਰਿ  ਲਿਖਿਆ  ਸੋਈ  ਪੂਰਨੁ  ਭਾਈ  ॥*
 Ŧisėh parāpaṯ jis ḏẖur likẖi▫ā so▫ī pūran bẖā▫ī. 
 Only one who has such pre-ordained destiny receives it; he alone becomes perfect, O Siblings of Destiny. 

 *ਨਾਨਕ  ਕੀ  ਬੇਨੰਤੀ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਜੀ  ਨਾਮਿ  ਰਹਾ  ਲਿਵ  ਲਾਈ  ॥੨॥੨੫॥੮੯॥* 
 Nānak kī benanṯī parabẖ jī nām rahā liv lā▫ī. ||2||25||89|| 
 Nanak's prayer, O Dear God, is to remain lovingly absorbed in the Naam. ||2||25||89|| 
 

http://www.sikhroots.com/audio/Keer...ive at Glen Cove/02 Sarab Sukhan Ka Daata.mp3


----------



## kiram (Mar 21, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Dhanaasree :

*ਧਨਾਸਰੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ਘਰੁ  ੧੨* 
Ḏẖanāsrī mėhlā 5 gẖar 12 
Dhanaasaree, Fifth Mehl, Twelfth House: 

ਰਾਗ ਧਨਾਸਰੀ, ਘਰ ੧੨ ਵਿੱਚ ਗੁਰੂ ਅਰਜਨਦੇਵ ਜੀ ਦੀ ਬਾਣੀ। 

 *ੴ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥* 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 



One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 
ਅਕਾਲ ਪੁਰਖ ਇੱਕ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ। 

 *ਬੰਦਨਾ  ਹਰਿ  ਬੰਦਨਾ  ਗੁਣ  ਗਾਵਹੁ  ਗੋਪਾਲ  ਰਾਇ  ॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥* 
Banḏnā har banḏnā guṇ gāvhu gopāl rā▫e. Rahā▫o. 


I bow in reverence to the Lord, I bow in reverence. I sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord, my King. ||Pause|| 


ਬੰਦਨਾ = ਨਮਸਕਾਰ। ਗੁਣ ਗੋਪਾਲ ਰਾਇ = ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਪਾਤਿਸ਼ਾਹ ਦੇ ਗੁਣ।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਸਦਾ ਨਮਸਕਾਰ ਕਰਿਆ ਕਰੋ, ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਪਾਤਿਸ਼ਾਹ ਦੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਂਦੇ ਰਹੋ।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਵਡੈ  ਭਾਗਿ  ਭੇਟੇ  ਗੁਰਦੇਵਾ  ॥ ਕੋਟਿ  ਪਰਾਧ  ਮਿਟੇ  ਹਰਿ  ਸੇਵਾ  ॥੧॥ *
vadai bẖāg bẖete gurḏevā. Kot parāḏẖ mite har sevā. ||1|| 


By great good fortune, one meets the Divine Guru. Millions of sins are erased by serving the Lord. ||1||


ਭਾਗਿ = ਕਿਸਮਤ ਨਾਲ। ਭੇਟੇ = ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ। ਕੋਟਿ = ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ। ਸੇਵਾ = ਭਗਤੀ।੧।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਵੱਡੀ ਕਿਸਮਤ ਨਾਲ ਗੁਰੂ ਮਿਲ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ, (ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ) ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸੇਵਾ-ਭਗਤੀ ਕਰਨ ਨਾਲ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਪਾਪ ਮਿਟ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ।੧। 

 *ਚਰਨ  ਕਮਲ  ਜਾ  ਕਾ  ਮਨੁ  ਰਾਪੈ  ॥ ਸੋਗ  ਅਗਨਿ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਜਨ  ਨ  ਬਿਆਪੈ  ॥੨॥* 
Cẖaran kamal jā kā man rāpai. Sog agan ṯis jan na bi▫āpai. ||2|| 


One whose mind is imbued with the Lord's lotus feet is not afflicted by the fire of sorrow. ||2|| 


ਜਾ ਕਾ = ਜਿਸ (ਮਨੁੱਖ) ਦਾ। ਰਾਪੈ = ਰੰਗਿਆ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਸੋਗ = ਚਿੰਤਾ। ਬਿਆਪੈ = ਜ਼ੋਰ ਪਾਂਦੀ।੨।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦਾ ਮਨ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਸੋਹਣੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ (ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ-ਰੰਗ) ਵਿਚ ਰੰਗਿਆ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਉਤੇ ਚਿੰਤਾ ਦੀ ਅੱਗ ਜ਼ੋਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾ ਸਕਦੀ।੨। 

 *ਸਾਗਰੁ  ਤਰਿਆ  ਸਾਧੂ  ਸੰਗੇ  ॥ ਨਿਰਭਉ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਜਪਹੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਰੰਗੇ  ॥੩॥* 
Sāgar ṯari▫ā sāḏẖū sange. Nirbẖa▫o nām japahu har range. ||3|| 



He crosses over the world-ocean in the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy. He chants the Name of the Fearless Lord, and is imbued with the Lord's Love. ||3|| 


ਸਾਗਰੁ = ਸਮੁੰਦਰ। ਸਾਧੂ = ਗੁਰੂ। ਰੰਗੇ = ਰੰਗਿ, ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਨਾਲ।੩।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਨਾਲ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਜਪਿਆ ਕਰੋ। ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਵਿਚ (ਨਾਮ ਜਪਣ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ) ਸੰਸਾਰ-ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਤੋਂ ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘ ਜਾਈਦਾ ਹੈ।੩। 

 *ਪਰ  ਧਨ  ਦੋਖ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਪਾਪ  ਨ  ਫੇੜੇ  ॥ ਜਮ  ਜੰਦਾਰੁ  ਨ  ਆਵੈ  ਨੇੜੇ  ॥੪॥* 
Par ḏẖan ḏokẖ kicẖẖ pāp na feṛe. Jam janḏār na āvai neṛe. ||4|| 


One who does not steal the wealth of others, who does not commit evil deeds or sinful acts - the Messenger of Death does not even approach him. ||4|| 


ਪਰ ਧਨ = ਪਰਾਇਆ ਧਨ। ਦੋਖ = ਐਬ। ਫੇੜੇ = ਮੰਦੇ ਕਰਮ। ਜੰਦਾਰੁ = {ਜੰਦਾਲ} ਅਵੈੜਾ।੪।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! (ਸਿਮਰਨ ਦਾ ਸਦਕਾ) ਪਰਾਏ ਧਨ (ਆਦਿਕ) ਦੇ ਕੋਈ ਐਬ ਪਾਪ ਮੰਦੇ ਕਰਮ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦੇ, ਭਿਆਨਕ ਜਮ ਭੀ ਨੇੜੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਢੁਕਦਾ (ਮੌਤ ਦਾ ਡਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਵਿਆਪਦਾ, ਆਤਮਕ ਮੌਤ ਨੇੜੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਆਉਂਦੀ)।੪। 

 *ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨਾ  ਅਗਨਿ  ਪ੍ਰਭਿ  ਆਪਿ  ਬੁਝਾਈ  ॥ ਨਾਨਕ  ਉਧਰੇ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਸਰਣਾਈ  ॥੫॥੧॥੫੫॥ *
Ŧarisnā agan parabẖ āp bujẖā▫ī. Nānak uḏẖre parabẖ sarṇā▫ī. ||5||1||55|| 


God Himself quenches the fires of desire. O Nanak, in God's Sanctuary, one is saved. ||5||1||55|| 



ਪ੍ਰਭਿ = ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੇ। ਉਧਰੇ = (ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਤੋਂ) ਬਚ ਗਏ।੫।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! (ਜੇਹੜੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ) ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਤ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨਾ ਦੀ ਅੱਗ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੇ ਆਪ ਬੁਝਾ ਦਿੱਤੀ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਪੈ ਕੇ (ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਜੀਵ ਤ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨਾ ਦੀ ਅੱਗ ਵਿਚੋਂ) ਬਚ ਨਿਕਲਦੇ ਹਨ।੫।੧।੫੫। 

http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ... Singh Zakhmi/Bandana_Har_Bandana.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## spnadmin (May 18, 2009)

]ਗੂਜਰੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
goojaree mehalaa 5 ||
Goojaree, Fifth Mehl:

  
 ਜਿਸੁ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਸਭਿ ਕਿਲਵਿਖ ਨਾਸਹਿ ਪਿਤਰੀ ਹੋਇ ਉਧਾਰੋ ॥ 
jis simarath sabh kilavikh naasehi pitharee hoe oudhhaaro ||
Remembering Him, all sins are erased, and ones generations are saved.

   ਸੋ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਸਦ ਹੀ ਜਾਪਹੁ ਜਾ ਕਾ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਪਾਰੋ ॥੧॥ 
so har har thumh sadh hee jaapahu jaa kaa anth n paaro ||1||
So meditate continually on the Lord, Har, Har; He has no end or limitation. ||1||

  ਪੂਤਾ ਮਾਤਾ ਕੀ ਆਸੀਸ ॥ 
poothaa maathaa kee aasees ||
O son, this is your mother's hope and prayer


  ਨਿਮਖ ਨ ਬਿਸਰਉ ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਕਉ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਸਦਾ ਭਜਹੁ ਜਗਦੀਸ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
nimakh n bisaro thumh ko har har sadhaa bhajahu jagadhees ||1|| rehaao ||
that you may never forget the Lord, Har, Har, even for an instant. May you ever vibrate upon the Lord of the Universe. ||1||Pause||
  

 ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਕਉ ਹੋਇ ਦਇਆਲਾ ਸੰਤਸੰਗਿ ਤੇਰੀ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ॥ 
sathigur thumh ko hoe dhaeiaalaa santhasang thaeree preeth ||
May the True Guru be kind to you, and may you love the Society of the Saints.


  ਕਾਪੜੁ ਪਤਿ ਪਰਮੇਸਰੁ ਰਾਖੀ ਭੋਜਨੁ ਕੀਰਤਨੁ ਨੀਤਿ ॥੨॥ 
kaaparr path paramaesar raakhee bhojan keerathan neeth ||2||
May the preservation of your honor by the Transcendent Lord be your clothes, and may the singing of His Praises be your food. ||2||
  


* ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਪੀਵਹੁ ਸਦਾ ਚਿਰੁ ਜੀਵਹੁ ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਅਨਦ ਅਨੰਤਾ ॥ 
* *anmrith peevahu sadhaa chir jeevahu har simarath anadh ananthaa ||
So drink in forever the Ambrosial Nectar; may you live long, and may the meditative remembrance of the Lord give you infinite delight.

* * 

 ਰੰਗ ਤਮਾਸਾ ਪੂਰਨ ਆਸਾ ਕਬਹਿ ਨ ਬਿਆਪੈ ਚਿੰਤਾ ॥੩॥ 
rang thamaasaa pooran aasaa kabehi n biaapai chinthaa ||3||
May joy and pleasure be yours; may your hopes be fulfilled, and may you never be troubled by worries. ||3||
 

 ਭਵਰੁ ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹਾਰਾ ਇਹੁ ਮਨੁ ਹੋਵਉ ਹਰਿ ਚਰਣਾ ਹੋਹੁ ਕਉਲਾ ॥ 
bhavar thumhaaraa eihu man hovo har charanaa hohu koulaa ||
Let this mind of yours be the bumble bee, and let the Lord's feet be the lotus flower.


*  *ਨਾਨਕ ਦਾਸੁ ਉਨ ਸੰਗਿ ਲਪਟਾਇਓ ਜਿਉ ਬੂੰਦਹਿ ਚਾਤ੍ਰਿਕੁ ਮਉਲਾ ॥੪॥੩॥੪॥ 
naanak dhaas oun sang lapattaaeiou jio boondhehi chaathrik moulaa ||4||3||4||
Says servant Nanak, attach your mind to them, and blossom forth like the song-bird, upon finding the rain-drop. ||4||3||4||
* 


 
See attached file


----------



## spnadmin (May 19, 2009)

*Amrit Peevo Sada Chir Jeevo*

In this video the raag is in the more classical style, and the entire shabad as copied above is sung. 

Bhai Satinderpal Singh Kirtan Video

Kirtan by Bhai Satinderpal Singh


----------



## spnadmin (May 19, 2009)

*Amrit Bani Gur Kee Methi*


SikhiTube.Com - Amrit Bani Gur Kee Meethi


----------



## spnadmin (May 19, 2009)

Har Amrit Paan Karo

_This beautiful Shabad is in raag Thitee. The video may be slow in loading. If it takes more than a second or two, just nudge the slider on the player a little bit. It should work. _

Bhai Nirmal Singh - Har Amrit Paan Karo


ਪਉੜੀ ॥ 
pourree ||
Pauree:
  

 ਦੁਆਦਸੀ ਦਾਨੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਇਸਨਾਨੁ ॥ 
dhuaadhasee dhaan naam eisanaan ||
The twelfth day of the lunar cycle: Dedicate yourself to giving charity, chanting the Naam and purification.
  

ਹਰਿ ਕੀ ਭਗਤਿ ਕਰਹੁ ਤਜਿ ਮਾਨੁ ॥ 
har kee bhagath karahu thaj maan ||
Worship the Lord with devotion, and get rid of your pride.
  

 ਹਰਿ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਪਾਨ ਕਰਹੁ ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ ॥ 
 har anmrith paan karahu saadhhasang ||
Drink in the Ambrosial Nectar of the Lord's Name, in the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy.
  

 ਮਨ ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਾਸੈ ਕੀਰਤਨ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਰੰਗਿ ॥ 
man thripathaasai keerathan prabh rang ||
The mind is satisfied by lovingly singing the Kirtan of God's Praises.
  

 ਕੋਮਲ ਬਾਣੀ ਸਭ ਕਉ ਸੰਤੋਖੈ ॥ 
komal baanee sabh ko santhokhai ||
The Sweet Words of His Bani soothe everyone.
  

 ਪੰਚ ਭੂ ਆਤਮਾ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮ ਰਸਿ ਪੋਖੈ ॥ 
panch bhoo aathamaa har naam ras pokhai ||
The soul, the subtle essence of the five elements, cherishes the Nectar of the Naam, the Name of the Lord.
  

 ਗੁਰ ਪੂਰੇ ਤੇ ਏਹ ਨਿਹਚਉ ਪਾਈਐ ॥ 
gur poorae thae eaeh nihacho paaeeai ||
This faith is obtained from the Perfect Guru.


  ਨਾਨਕ ਰਾਮ ਰਮਤ ਫਿਰਿ ਜੋਨਿ ਨ ਆਈਐ ॥੧੨॥ 
naanak raam ramath fir jon n aaeeai ||12||
O Nanak, dwelling upon the Lord, you shall not enter the womb of reincarnation again. ||12||


----------



## spnadmin (May 23, 2009)

ਜਤੁ ਪਾਹਾਰਾ ਧੀਰਜੁ ਸੁਨਿਆਰੁ ॥ 
jath paahaaraa dhheeraj suniaar ||
Let self-control be the furnace, and patience the goldsmith.
  

 ਅਹਰਣਿ ਮਤਿ ਵੇਦੁ ਹਥੀਆਰੁ ॥ 
aharan math vaedh hathheeaar ||
Let understanding be the anvil, and spiritual wisdom the tools.


  ਭਉ ਖਲਾ ਅਗਨਿ ਤਪ ਤਾਉ ॥ 
bho khalaa agan thap thaao ||
With the Fear of God as the bellows, fan the flames of tapa, the body's inner heat.


  ਭਾਂਡਾ ਭਾਉ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਤਿਤੁ ਢਾਲਿ ॥ 
bhaanddaa bhaao anmrith thith dtaal ||
In the crucible of love, melt the Nectar of the Name,
  

 ਘੜੀਐ ਸਬਦੁ ਸਚੀ ਟਕਸਾਲ ॥ 
gharreeai sabadh sachee ttakasaal ||
and mint the True Coin of the Shabad, the Word of God.


  ਜਿਨ ਕਉ ਨਦਰਿ ਕਰਮੁ ਤਿਨ ਕਾਰ ॥ 
jin ko nadhar karam thin kaar ||
Such is the karma of those upon whom He has cast His Glance of Grace.
  

 ਨਾਨਕ ਨਦਰੀ ਨਦਰਿ ਨਿਹਾਲ ॥੩੮॥ 
naanak nadharee nadhar nihaal ||38||
O Nanak, the Merciful Lord, by His Grace, uplifts and exalts them. ||38||




YouTube - Ek Onkaar


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 9, 2009)

Nirmal Rasna Amrit Peevo Raagi Video by Bhai Gurkirat Singh Ji


----------

